# Will you fight outside of the ring?



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

Are you the type that if someone says something about your girl you start swinging, or do you try to avoid street fights? I personally WILL NOT fight on the street unless someone swings at me or someone I love. I will NEVER go first. So, what do you guys think about street fighting?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

If the guy leg presses 900 lbs, no ******* way will I fight him.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I do not fight if someone does domething to me. I have had people hit, kick ect me and I will stand there or walk away. When it comes to my friends, if I see someone get in their face I will get in that persons, if I see someone even about to swing on a friend I will jump over my friend to hit the guy. 

I have a select group of girls that are very close to me and for them if I see a guy even remotely get out of hand towards them my watch will come off and I will start scrappin. 

Then we have family, someone messes with my family they will be in the hospital specially when it comes to my sister, mom and my cousin. when someone messes with them I get a really focused sense of rage where I dont see red or lose control but I dont know when to stop on the people until someone pulls me off and even then it better be someone I know pulling me off the guy.


----------



## Pepe (Sep 12, 2008)

Str8Edge said:


> Are you the type that if someone says something about your girl you start swinging, or do you try to avoid street fights?


on the street? or playground? 

where i live it's ******* hood. you mess some dude up he calls up some latin kings and next time your around the block your gonna eat the nine.

heres my opinion, i'm a great fighter for my age, i've fought people older than me, sparred a real mma fighter and almost had him in a submission. i'm good enough where i don't have to prove to some ****** how tough i am.

now lets say he swings at me then thats another story, but i like to end it quick and just walk away.

those who speak do not know, those who know do not speak
basically means humble yourself.


----------



## Pepe (Sep 12, 2008)

M_D said:


> Then we have family, someone messes with my family they will be in the hospital specially when it comes to my sister, mom and my cousin.


hell yeah bro, i told my mom that if my dad tried to hit her i'd snap both his legs.
theres a rage when someone messes with my mom, i love her so much. i would kill for my mom. my sister and 7yr old niece.

but like if someone says something to me, i just brush it off. and if someone says to a girl i'm with hey sexy or some shit, i'm like i know thats why she's with me not you ;D


----------



## Robbsville (Sep 13, 2008)

I've fought in the street a couple of times, but I would try to avoid those situations because they usually lead to worse scenarios.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I had a good few scraps when I was younger, but I dont fight if I dont have to. Anyone can say whatever they like, but whoever touches me or my gf will have their ******* teeth collected.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Str8Edge said:


> Are you the type that if someone says something about your girl you start swinging, or do you try to avoid street fights? I personally WILL NOT fight on the street unless someone swings at me or someone I love. I will NEVER go first. So, what do you guys think about street fighting?


Why are you asking this>

Do you even have a girl?

You are in grade 7 or some shit... dont girls still haave coodies? 

Besides.. if you ever fought you'd probably kill them.. arent you like the hulk or something? If you were in a fight, you could, just fall on your back and leg press them to space


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> Why are you asking this>
> 
> Do you even have a girl?
> 
> ...


Why attack the TS, there were plenty of subsequent douche bag posts to humiliate. 

For those who don't know. Streetfighting is awful. 
Real streetfighting, live or die. 
Not college kids in a circle shouting "One on one!".


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

I'll sucker punch anyone who looks at me funny.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Of course I will fight outside of the ring if I have to. It's instinct.


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

bail3yz said:


> Why are you asking this>
> 
> Do you even have a girl?
> 
> ...


1:Yes
2:I'm in the 10th grade, and no.
3:No. I'm not the Hulk,I just have strong legs. My arms aren't all that strong. I try to kick when I'm in fights, yes, but I'm not gonna lay down and leg press them to space. Your being immature and a douchebag.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Leg pressing a guy to space would get you massive amounts of sexi time. You should at least try.

But for the topic at hand, I don't get into street fights unless entirely unavoidable. And I'd never get into a street fight over someone shit talking me or a girl/loved one.

Another thing you shouldn't do, spar with friends on cement instead of grass.......


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Why attack the TS, there were plenty of subsequent douche bag posts to humiliate.
> 
> For those who don't know. Streetfighting is awful.
> Real streetfighting, live or die.
> Not college kids in a circle shouting "One on one!".


because hes a blatant troll but apparently you and the other people that neg repped me are oblivious.. if these dumb posts arent obvious enough.. look at the red bars and small post count you idiots


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I personally do not fight unless the other person provokes it, I would never start one. One time me and brother, we're twins, beat up some guy cuz he wanted our bikes and sed he'll fight us for it cuz he wasn't going to leave without it. What kind of idiot goes up against to guys? :dunno:


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

i have had a grip -- maybe 60 -- street fights in my life (and toot, toot, toot, have never been bested). It's just how and where i grew up, but as i matured i realized the danger and stupidity of fighting on the streets and in bars. If someone verbally or physically assults my wife then yes, i would probably knock them the **** out without hesitation... but as for trying to pick a fight with me i usually give them plenty of opportunities to walk away and unless i am cornered or it is unsafe to do so, i am happy to walk away myself.

I've kickboxed most of my life, as well as participated in MMA and Judo, and i've long held that there is no reason to fight someone who confronts you just for the sake of scrapping. When you know in your heart and head that you have already won the fight, there is no pride lost by walking away.

I have been stabbed in a robery attempt as well -- in the calf -- in something we used to call 'getting jumped', when i was 14 or 15. Two older teenagers trying to scoop a leather bulls cap i was sporting (they were the shit in '95, kids). I had been kickboxing about 3 years at this point and thought it wise to try and kick the knife. Have a nice scar to show for it but kept my hat. the lesson here was... don't fight two guys with a knife because you want to hold on to your 25$ cheap mexican leather bulls hat... or you will later lose said hat on a carnival ride.


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

Str8Edge said:


> 1:Yes
> 2:I'm in the 10th grade, and no.
> 3:No. I'm not the Hulk,I just have strong legs. My arms aren't all that strong. I try to kick when I'm in fights, yes, but I'm not gonna lay down and leg press them to space. Your being immature and a douchebag.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

yea i am not an aggressive person but if someone keeps talking shit i will break his brain into half.
but i will avoid a fight at all cost... if i am alone. and if they are more than 2


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I will only mock fight- Dungeons & Dragons style and on two conditions: 1- I have a 10 sided dice:






 
2- And as long as my opponent is not a Level 12 or higher ranked Paladin:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I strictly get into fights with only old women and red headed 14 year olds.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Str8Edge said:


> 1:Yes
> 2:I'm in the 10th grade, and no.
> 3:No. I'm not the Hulk,I just have strong legs. My arms aren't all that strong. I try to kick when I'm in fights, yes, but I'm not gonna lay down and leg press them to space. Your being immature and a douchebag.


10th grade. I thought 14 year olds were in 8th and 9th grade?? Does that mean you'll be 16 when you graduate highschool


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

^Bring it.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well you didn't answer my question


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

when i fight i like to call upon the dark lords of ass kickery you know then i throw in some sweet ninjitsu moves like a flying orangutan punch followed by a leaping leap frog of doom. After that i usually sit back and watch my opponent try to stop my cartwheel from hell, if they live that long.

Seriously though i only fight when it's necessary i don't like fighting unless it's for sport it's a waste of time and never solves anything, another reason i don't care to fight is that i have a really short fuse and if i snap it's pretty hard for me to stop and trust me you look like a ******* d-bag when you have to be pulled off of someone who is in no condition to fight. It's best left for sport i say.

edit: oh and trying to be tough on the internet doesn't work to well little man get your ass to school and do some book learnin' like learnin' about deerts and such.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I will beat the shit out of any dude that messes with me in anyway at a club. Its not my fault ur ugly and ur girl wants me. That shit happens all the time. Sometimes to my detriment. If you check out my legal issues thread in non mma discussion section you will know what I mean.

Its just that if I feel disrespected in anyway when im out at a club, Im crushing someone. Thats the bottomline.

Not to sound like a toughguy but me and my boy got jumped by 10, 12 dudes outside a club and I walked away without a scratch. My boy got stabbed. And I am under legal counsel not to disclose what I did to one of those dudes. But it WAS in total self defense. I had six dudes on me, and one had a knife. Gotta do what I gotta do. If I had a scanner I would show you guys my summons.

I dont care if you guys believe or not. Could care less.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> And I am under legal counsel not to disclose what I did to one of those dudes.


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

screenamesuck said:


> Well you didn't answer my question


Yes, I'll graduate at 16. That's been my goal for a while now. Oh,and at Lotus, lighten up, it was a joke. I do plenty of school work, I skipped 1-2 grades.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

XitUp said:


>


6-1 man, gotta do what you gota do :dunno:


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Str8Edge said:


> Yes, I'll graduate at 16. That's been my goal for a while now. Oh,and at Lotus, lighten up, it was a joke. I do plenty of school work, I skipped 1-2 grades.


1-2 grades? you arent even sure how many you skipped?


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

He got a leg pressing scholarship.


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

bail3yz said:


> 1-2 grades? you arent even sure how many you skipped?


Of course I know how many I've skipped, 1-2. It depends on when the person is born, so like screenamesuck said, 14 Y.O. are in 8th or 9th, 8th being 2 grades, 9th being 1 grade. See?


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Str8Edge said:


> Of course I know how many I've skipped, 1-2. It depends on when the person is born, so like screenamesuck said, 14 Y.O. are in 8th or 9th, 8th being 2 grades, 9th being 1 grade. See?


riiiiiiiiiight


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry troll, you slipped up, again.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Str8Edge said:


> Your being immature and a douchebag.


So let me get this straight, you don't know the difference between your and you're, yet you are going to graduate high school at 16? Yeah that's okay, you learn about contractions in your first year of university anyway.


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> I strictly get into fights with only old women and red headed 14 year olds.


I strictly get into fight with only...Are you kidding me? Your knocking my 14 year old grammar and you've already graduated or whatever, and you do something stupid like this? Practice what you preach, buddy.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Str8Edge said:


> Of course I know how many I've skipped, 1-2. It depends on when the person is born, so like screenamesuck said, 14 Y.O. are in 8th or 9th, 8th being 2 grades, 9th being 1 grade. See?


Ah, damn, we are getting trolled....


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

^How is that trolling? I don't know why people think I'm a troll. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

They probably taught it during the grades you skipped.


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

^Aww, cute. I see you had nothing to say about you screwing up your grammar. Good job on getting schooled by a 14 year old, dude.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Str8Edge said:


> ^How is that trolling? I don't know why people think I'm a troll. It doesn't make sense.


Whats this 1-1 fight record?? is this street fights or??:dunno:


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

^Nah, it's my friends "backyard" league.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Str8Edge said:


> ^Aww, cute. I see you had nothing to say about you screwing up your grammar. Good job on getting schooled by a 14 year old, dude.


Yeah, about that, you can't make up your own grammar rules, but you gave it a try, and it was sweet.


----------



## recon6991 (Nov 21, 2007)

Kid why are you still here? You have contributed nothing to this forum. I don't mean to complain because I laughed really hard because of the stupid shit you say, but seriously, leg pressing and street fights? Cmon


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

man i'm so hardcore that once, like really guys like this one time i fought a bear in my buddies backyard in our fight league a freakin' bear bro's and i had it in this new perfected gogoplata that i invented while watching bas rutten training vids on youtube, that bear tapped i do like 100 pushups every day i'm awesome. I'm cerial


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

That's fkin hardcore.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

Hardcore!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Lotus, you ain't got shit on me, I once had a tag team match with me and my brother against two cougars. I sank in the hooks and got the 1st cougar in a RNC, ******* passed out. Then my brother got the 2nd cougar on his shoulders and I ******* climbed to the top rope and clotheslined his ass to the mat. We are now legends.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

pfft if you were as hardcore as i am hardcore it would of been a handicap match. 

edit: and i wouldn't of needed hooks to tap a cougar out.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

"If a motherfucker looks at me wrong, I'm starting a fight."

My Haircut perfectly describes my willingness to fight outside of a ring


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Not to sound like a toughguy but me and my boy got jumped by 10, 12 dudes outside a club and I walked away without a scratch.


Lol, you got pinned into a car, were getting the shit kicked out of you and bit a guys ear off in desperation because you thought you "were going to die".:confused02:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I would do the same shit, if I feel that threatened, your nuts, throat, eyes and even ears are open to some pain.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Lol, you got pinned into a car, were getting the shit kicked out of you and bit a guys ear off in desperation because you thought you "were going to die".:confused02:


I'm strate lawlin.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> I would do the same shit, if I feel that threatened, your nuts, throat, eyes and even ears are open to some pain.


So would I, but I wouldn't then use that story as an example to show people I'm Billy badass on the internet....


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

It looks "billy badass" to me..


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

D.P. said:


> It looks "billy badass" to me..


Jduns story?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Jduns story?


Yeah thats wut I'm talkin about


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

So getting beaten up and doing some desperate shit makes you a badass?

I see.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

He didnt get beat up..that was the point of the story..he specifically said he walked away without a scratch..


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

D.P. did you read Jdun's thread in the lounge about legal trouble?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

D.P. said:


> He didnt get beat up..that was the point of the story..he specifically said he walked away without a scratch..


There is an original version of the story that paints him in a slighlty less glorious manner my friend, he posted it in a thread a while ago.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yea, I made a post there. On page 3 of this thread he says he walked away without a scratch and since that was the post u (negation) were referring to, we're going by that.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Yea, I made a post there. On page 3 of this thread he says he walked away without a scratch and since that was the post u (negation) were referring to, we're going by that.


Go back and re-read it then, cos clearly you don't remember it too good:thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I did read it, since when is getting attacked by 12 people and being able to walk away not bad ass?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I did read it, since when is getting attacked by 12 people and being able to walk away not bad ass?


Unbelievable.......

Read the part of Jduns post I quoted. Now recall original story. Understand why it's funny?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

How is that funny? He said he was getting hit but walked away without a scratch..should I really be laughing? 

Oh yea and one of your posts on that other thread:



TheNegation said:


> Fighting six guys and biting ones ear off. Haku looks at you with Pride.


Now all of a sudden it isnt badass.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

TheNegation is, I believe, referring to the level of fear and panic in Jdun's original post regard the fight, not necessarily the action of not getting killed and all that.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Are you retarded? Look at his post, he makes it look like he Jackie Channed 12 guys the way it is worded and everything. THAT is why it is funny. How is that not funny when we know the actual story?

I can't believe I had to just explain that.

If you knew who Haku was you'd get that reference, but ya don't, so why did you try and bring it up?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

When did he say he did anything to those guys? He said he was attacked and walked away without a scratch, that was all..


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

D.P. said:


> When did he say he did anything to those guys? He said he was attacked and walked away without a scratch, that was all..


Look at the entire post, I mean LOOK at it! In particular the way the "story" is told.


jdun11 said:


> *I will beat the shit out of any dude that messes with me in anyway at a club*. Its not my fault ur ugly and ur girl wants me. That shit happens all the time. Sometimes to my detriment. If you check out my legal issues thread in non mma discussion section you will know what I mean.
> 
> *Its just that if I feel disrespected in anyway when im out at a club, Im crushing someone*. Thats the bottomline.
> 
> ...


Now stop talking.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

If it was like that u completely quoted the wrong part of that whole post, u made it seem as if him walking away unharmed from an attack from 21 guys was not bad ass, ur fault dude.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

D.P. said:


> If it was like that u completely quoted the wrong part of that whole post, u made it seem as if him walking away unharmed from an attack from 21 guys was not bad ass, ur fault dude.


You're an idiot.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

This thread is really unawesome now.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Let's get back to the awesomeness then. This kid is asking this question.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yea, sorry about that guys, it's over with and done as I don't feel the need to insult and be rude, I'll be a man about it.



CornbreadBB said:


> Let's get back to the awesomeness then. This kid is asking this question.


Lol ^


----------



## Pepe (Sep 12, 2008)

i beat up gnomes in world of warcraft
they're nothing to my powerful shadowbolt.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Pepe said:


> i beat up gnomes in world of warcraft
> they're nothing to my powerful shadowbolt.


LFG Punting gnomes you ask?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

NO I dont. People like ot be cheap assbags with no honor outside a ring and bring in other people. ******* pussies. I will however fight for family. Like if someone says some shit to my Fiancee or My brother. My brother had cancer and his hips are fucked because of it. If anyone tries anything with him I'll beat the snot out of them. I know my friends can take care of themselves, so I'm not worried about that unless people, like I said, decide to be ******* pussies. Anyone touches family and they pay for it without a doubt. My mom's new boyfriend was screaming at her once and I told him arguing is fine, but the second he lays a hand on her I'll snap his ass in half. We came so close to going outside and fighting but he started shit in front of my baby sister (shes 10) and I couldnt do that to her. Last time I got in a street fight I got challenged by some 16 year old for "flirting with his GF" when my friend was actually dating her at the time (WTF RIGHT). He ended up bringin 3 other dudes with him and didnt do shit. His cousin sucker punched me and ran as soon as I stepped toward him. ******* kill that kid if I ever see his ass alone, nothing pisses me off more than ganging up on people ot make yourself feel tough. Hate that bullshit.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Can't believe I never visited this thread before. Oh wait, yes I can.

My personal fighting mantra is "Never start, always finish."


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, I was out all day and didn't have time to respond. So you are really trying to convince me that you are 14 and in the 10th grade and you will graduate when you are 16???? How is that even possible anyways. I can see someone graduating when they are 17, but lets not get carried away. I agree with the majority here and say this is close to trollish lol. Post a new pic with something like mmaforum or your username just so I know your even real lol. I get the feeling you just found that myspace page lol


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

MLS said:


> If the guy leg presses 900 lbs, no ******* way will I fight him.


I second that...



XitUp said:


> He got a leg pressing scholarship.


Brilliant XitUp!



Str8Edge said:


> I strictly get into fight with only...Are you kidding me? Your knocking my 14 year old grammar and you've already graduated or whatever, and you do something stupid like this? Practice what you preach, buddy.


Ur grammah is the suxhs!!!



CornbreadBB said:


> They probably taught it during the grades you skipped.


:thumb01:



Str8Edge said:


> ^Nah, it's my friends "backyard" league.


Yea, I'm sure your "backyard" gets all kinds of action...

By the way Str8Edge...we're still waiting for that leg press video of yours.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I like to fight with myself, and the demons that haunt me.

Cause I'm deep like that.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

**** yea i fight out of the ring, mostly with myself.. but dont worry about it, theres always great makr-up sex afterwards.

This has been a drunk post, with the host, with the most, Xeberus!


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> *NO I dont. People like ot be cheap assbags with no honor outside a ring* and bring in other people. ******* pussies. I will however fight for family. Like if someone says some shit to my Fiancee or My brother. My brother had cancer and his hips are fucked because of it. If anyone tries anything with him I'll beat the snot out of them. I know my friends can take care of themselves, so I'm not worried about that unless people, like I said, decide to be ******* pussies. Anyone touches family and they pay for it without a doubt. My mom's new boyfriend was screaming at her once and I told him arguing is fine, but the second he lays a hand on her I'll snap his ass in half. We came so close to going outside and fighting but he started shit in front of my baby sister (shes 10) and I couldnt do that to her. Last time I got in a street fight I got challenged by some 16 year old for "flirting with his GF" when my friend was actually dating her at the time (WTF RIGHT). He ended up bringin 3 other dudes with him and didnt do shit. His cousin sucker punched me and ran as soon as I stepped toward him.* ******* kill that kid if I ever see his ass alone*, nothing pisses me off more than ganging up on people ot make yourself feel tough. Hate that bullshit.


Hmmm.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I know how we can upscale this thread. 

If you're such a badass, start videotaping all of your streetfights and post them here.

Kthx.


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

screenamesuck said:


> Ok, I was out all day and didn't have time to respond. So you are really trying to convince me that you are 14 and in the 10th grade and you will graduate when you are 16???? How is that even possible anyways. I can see someone graduating when they are 17, but lets not get carried away. I agree with the majority here and say this is close to trollish lol. Post a new pic with something like mmaforum or your username just so I know your even real lol. I get the feeling you just found that myspace page lol


Okay, I just put Mmaforum in the last part of the "general" section.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Doesn't really help considering your profile is set to private and I didn't add you as a friend


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

^Alright, it's not set to private anymore.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Uhhhhhhh I looked and you only have 4 pictures up and nothing about mmaforum lol

Edit: Oh I see, you put it in your profile. I said post a pic lol, oh well. I like how you make $250k a year lol


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

^Yeah. Good enough?


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

proves nothing to me... I always figured you were a dumbass 14 year old... still a troll tho...


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

14 and making 250k a year RIIIIIGHHHT and i have a 10 lb penis and my wife is angelina jolie, and i'm actually plazzman


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

^Aww, sad. I didn't prove anything to you. My day is ruined! *cries in the corner*


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

no you didn't, when you can show me what kind of a job you do that allows a 14 year old to make 250k a year when i busted my ass off to make what i do now i will personally fly to your shitty town and let you kick my ass.


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

Guys, it was a JOKE. Do you honestly think I make 250k a year? NO! Of course not.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Str8Edge said:


> Guys, it was a JOKE. Do you honestly think I make 250k a year? NO! Of course not.


Guys, it was a JOKE. Do you honestly think I leg press 900lbs? NO! Of course not.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

so if that was a joke than the other crap is what? truthiness? somewhat true or just more BS cause i think you are just a lying prick TBH.


----------



## recon6991 (Nov 21, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> Guys, it was a JOKE. Do you honestly think I leg press 900lbs? NO! Of course not.


Hahahaha :laugh: Guys, he is an actor and a fighter, how could he not make that much money? :confused02:


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

while we are at it i did some amateur boxing when i was younger 4-2 im so damn good that mayweather aint got shit on me i would outclas him for 100 rounds only throwing jabs than i just throw haymakers like in fight night dude would be tooled man just tooled.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Man you can get in so much trouble with the law for fighting, they call it assualt. 


I wound up almost going to jail over a stupid fight, and if I ever get in the smallest bit of trouble again I will wind up there. Trust me, unless there is no other way out of it, it's not worth it. I don't really agree with the way the law is, I think guys should be able to sort stuff out with their fists, as long as nobody is seriously hurt. 

Back in the day, the founding fathers of this country used to GUNFIGHT in duels! That's freakin crazy. Andrew JAckson, the guy on the 20 dolloar bill, killed two men in duels, and was shot himself in one of them. How's that for crazy. 

They should let us have a fistfight to sort things out.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Is that emo chick Marshall from your top friends in your wrestling league?


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

You can pretty much avoid street fights if you really try and are not an instigator. I guess there is always a time where you have to fight but overall I would say no I would not fight in the street.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

If someone that looked like this wanted to fight me there is no way I would fight them. I'd run away like a little school girl.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

you are a schoolgirl quit hiding it


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

900 pounds.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> If someone that looked like this wanted to fight me there is no way I would fight them. I'd run away like a little school girl.


Still holding onto that babyfat...how cute.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

That's not babyfat, he has a very muscular face.


----------



## Mysen (Feb 16, 2007)

Never had to fight anyone in a street fight and chances are never will, Pretty simple way to achieve such a goal. 

Step 1: Don't hang out with a bunch of douche bags (I.E. Drunken "Bros", Bleach blond bimbos with big mouths etc)...

Step 2: Don't go to where such douche bags congregate (Clubs, Bars, Anywhere with alcohol)

Step 3: If you do end up encountering such a douche in every day life and they happen to pick you, Your girl, Your family member as a target for their douchery simply be the bigger man and walk away.

95% of the time simply ignoring it or not swelling up/turning into a douche yourself, Instead try to calm the situation and all will be resolved without fists, I am sure your girl or whoever would be much happier with that than seeing you kick the crap out of someone just for saying something or seeing you end up getting jumped by 5 guys or even worse, Shot/stabbed etc.

So instead of wasting time and energy on stuff like that, Spend it training or doing whatever is important to you with my 3 simple steps to a douche free life...


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Mysen said:


> Step 2: Don't go to where such douche bags congregate (Clubs, Bars, Anywhere with alcohol)


I dont like this step. I would never sacrifice going out because I fear a douchebag might try to start a fight with me. 

Its as simple as this.. if you don't go looking for trouble.. you won't find it. I go out and have a good time.. almost every weekend.. and I never have any problems.


----------



## pushaton (Dec 8, 2008)

IMO, street fights are for dicks. Confrontation is always best avoided. I believe only weak mother fuckers like to start shit. But I don't believe in bakcing down from a challenge, or playing it safe. I never start shit, thats why when some asshole gets out of line, I know I have a right to **** him up. And like I said, I know confrontation is always best avoided, but I get too fired up not to fight sometimes. Theres too many people out there that like to start bullshit, I've just always been one to finish it.


----------



## Mysen (Feb 16, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> I dont like this step. I would never sacrifice going out because I fear a douchebag might try to start a fight with me.
> 
> Its as simple as this.. if you don't go looking for trouble.. you won't find it. I go out and have a good time.. almost every weekend.. and I never have any problems.


Eh I guess I am just a little bias because I don't drink (anymore) and I don't like going to clubs etc. anyways so.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

PUMP pump the jam, pump it up, get that leg press movin!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

"TURBO!" My god Plazz, this is incredible.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

inorite?

I don't know about you, but I smell a late night infomercial success in the near future, for this bright, rosey young man.

Think about it, with three easy payments of 49.99, you too can turbo pump, and cricket your way to a boundless pasture of p00n


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

plazzman said:


> PUMP pump the jam, pump it up, get that leg press movin!


I feel in shape already


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

That kid is a dead ringer for Str8Edge!!!


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

it all depends...I dotn like to fght on the strereet but if i do ill end it asap and ake sure he quits and doesnt **** with me again...but i keep it in the cage mostly


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a feeling we won't be seeing Str8edge around the forum much longer.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

awww but mj can we keep him if he comes back?


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

this is comeing from th kid who has an "mma" record of him in his mates back garden


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

O'Doyle rules!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I try to avoid situations as much as i can, but if i know theres no way for me to avoid them i make sure i explode on them first and dont give them a chance. 
but am i pretty cool guy so its very rare anyone starts shit on me. ive only been in like 3-4 fights my whole life, and ive only been hit in the face once and it was by my brother when fighting over the bathroom lol, i had a nice shiner.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

plazzman said:


> PUMP pump the jam, pump it up, get that leg press movin!


this is wrong on so many levels that im watching a kid in his boxers work out


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

You guys must have a REALLY low self-asteem. Making fun of other people makes up for the fact that your all ignorant pussys who couldn't win a fight if your life depended on it. Grow up, guys.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Str8Edge said:


> You guys must have a REALLY low self-asteem. Making fun of other people makes up for the fact that your all ignorant pussys who couldn't win a fight if your life depended on it. Grow up, guys.


Yeah, my self-asteem is bad, but my self-esteem is just fine. You're just that big of a herb dude. Also, what does you being a jackass have to do with anyone's ability to win a fight?


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I think some feelings were hurt


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Str8Edge said:


> You guys must have a REALLY low self-asteem. Making fun of other people makes up for the fact that your all ignorant pussys who couldn't win a fight if your life depended on it. Grow up, guys.


o rly?


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Yeah, my self-asteem is bad, but my self-esteem is just fine. You're just that big of a herb dude. Also, what does you being a jackass have to do with anyone's ability to win a fight?


What are you talking about? "My self asteem is bad, but my self esteem is just fine.", "your that big of an herb." Are you high, retarded, or do you just not have anything better to say? Good job on failing at life, dude.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

In before the lock. Wait, im a moderator Oh noezzzz


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Str8Edge said:


> What are you talking about? "My self asteem is bad, but my self esteem is just fine.", "your that big of an herb." Are you high, retarded, or do you just not have anything better to say? Good job on failing at life, dude.


I'm drunk.  Listen, I'm just really jealous of your leg pressing power and your freckles. Please forgive me.


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

^Your drunk? It's a Sunday, you heathen! Haha, just kidding.


----------



## recon6991 (Nov 21, 2007)

Str8Edge said:


> What are you talking about? "My self asteem is bad, but my self esteem is just fine.", "your that big of an herb." Are you high, retarded, or do you just not have anything better to say? Good job on failing at life, dude.


Look at the grammar boy genius, if I was going to graduate at 16 I probably would have learned English a while back.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

recon6991 said:


> Look at the grammar boy genius, if I was going to graduate at 16 I probably would have learned English a while back.


I think when he says he'll graduate by 16, he means


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I can only picture something like this when I come to this thread for some reason










Thats how I train for my fights to


----------



## Mysen (Feb 16, 2007)

The first time I step into the cage I am totally going to go turbo on the guy, He will never stand a chance, Might also throw in some of the spin kicks also to keep him guessing!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Lotus said:


> awww but mj can we keep him if he comes back?


I'm not saying I'll get rid of him I'm juss saying I'll think he'll get rid of himself.

We can keep him if he decides to stay though.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Str8Edge said:


> Are you the type that if someone says something about your girl you start swinging, or do you try to avoid street fights? I personally WILL NOT fight on the street unless someone swings at me or someone I love. I will NEVER go first. So, what do you guys think about street fighting?


I have, and will. I won't do it over nothing (I don't want to give the impression that I'm cavalier about it). I don't mind people clowning me, I'm secure enough with myself to deal.

If someone starts messing with a girl I'm with and it's clear she's not interested, I'll do something.

If someone says something about my mother (long deceased) I'll tear his head off and spit down his neck.

I've been in ten or eleven street fights. Only two times have I actually hit the other guy, because those were the only two times I was angry (and only once did I really do anything permanent, the other was a two hit fight). Most of the time I just deal with drunk guys who talk too much and want to get it on (knowing that I fight).

With a drunk, the fight goes as follows:

Let him swing.

Move to the back.

Choke him out (no hooks, to avoid getting slammed on pavement).

If he's tall, do the dropping Marcelo armdrag, but still apply the choke with no hooks in (gives a little more mobility in case his boys decide they want in).

Obviously, I don't think anyone should street fight, but sometimes things get out of hand, and it's necessary.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

IronMan said:


> With a drunk, the fight goes as follows:
> 
> Let him swing.
> 
> ...


Then what happens? You choke him out until he discovers an appreciation of your BJJ skill, shakes your hand and buys you a beer?
People here talk about street fighting like they are Mel Gibson in Lethal Weapon.



IronMan said:


> Obviously, I don't think anyone should street fight, but sometimes things get out of hand, and it's necessary.


If a random comment about your mother provokes you to violence you need to grow up a bit.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

IronMan said:


> If someone starts messing with a girl I'm with and it's clear she's not interested, I'll do something.
> 
> If someone says something about my mother (long deceased) I'll tear his head off and spit down his neck.
> 
> ...


Hell yea, I'll defend my gf or relatives against anyone. But I would never hit someone because they were just saying something. Answer what they throw at you, insults with insults, violence with violence. 

But choking someone out? This sounds ridiculous to me. I know there are some great wrestlers or jiu jitsu artists out there, but how would you go about getting someones back without putting yourself in considerable danger? I have a serious lack of respect for BJJ, because the only two guys I know that practice would/have never be/been able to submit me even when we roll. It seems to me like it would just be easier and safer to use lateral movement and catch him with a straight or a hook. And I personally think it would be safer to stay on your feet in case any of his friends decide I got lucky with a punch, and people are more likely to jump in if it goes to the ground and if your choking their buddy out they most definitely will stomp you while your down.


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

I thought this was a "friendly community"? What happened to that? I've had junk talked to me the whole time I've been here. Hardly any positive comments. It's alright, be immature douchebags, I'll just grow up to be 10 times the adult you are.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

This thread is so much fun!!!


I wonder if this is Sam Clarke's kid???


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Str8Edge said:


> I thought this was a "friendly community"? What happened to that? I've had junk talked to me the whole time I've been here. Hardly any positive comments. It's alright, be immature douchebags, *I'll just grow up to be 10 times the adult you are.*


If you're talking about mass then you are well on your way. 

ZING!


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

^lol, thanks?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Then what happens? You choke him out until he discovers an appreciation of your BJJ skill, shakes your hand and buys you a beer?
> People here talk about street fighting like they are Mel Gibson in Lethal Weapon.


Lol, man, when people get choked out they generally won't be doing anything for a few minutes. Even if they don't go out, getting choked properly will take you out of any shape to be fighting in for a while.


xeberus said:


> But choking someone out? This sounds ridiculous to me. I know there are some great wrestlers or jiu jitsu artists out there, but how would you go about getting someones back without putting yourself in considerable danger? I have a serious lack of respect for BJJ, because the only two guys I know that practice would/have never be/been able to submit me even when we roll. It seems to me like it would just be easier and safer to use lateral movement and catch him with a straight or a hook. And I personally think it would be safer to stay on your feet in case any of his friends decide I got lucky with a punch, and people are more likely to jump in if it goes to the ground and if your choking their buddy out they most definitely will stomp you while your down.


Getting someones back who doesn't know how to wrestle and is probably drunk is very, very easy, and choking someone is safer than punching someone.


Ironman adressed all that other stuff you were talking about, what with the no-hooks and all that.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Str8Edge said:


> I thought this was a "friendly community"? What happened to that? I've had junk talked to me the whole time I've been here. Hardly any positive comments. It's alright, be immature douchebags, I'll just grow up to be 10 times the adult you are.


This is a friendly community but when someone comes in and starts spouting off BS like you have we can't help but make fun of them. 

I'd suggest you stop calling people douchebags unless you want an infraction though.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

RushFan said:


> Then what happens? You choke him out until he discovers an appreciation of your BJJ skill, shakes your hand and buys you a beer?
> People here talk about street fighting like they are Mel Gibson in Lethal Weapon.


Not usually. You see, chokes do this thing where the blood going to his brain stops, and then he falls down and can't fight anymore...



> If a random comment about your mother provokes you to violence you need to grow up a bit.


A joke is different than an attack, and I only bring it up because it happened once. It's a personal issue, and it provokes me. People who know me know not to go there, and people who don't shouldn't go there anyway.

Maybe you're in a bad mood today, but there's no need to be a prick about it.



xeberus said:


> Hell yea, I'll defend my gf or relatives against anyone. But I would never hit someone because they were just saying something. Answer what they throw at you, insults with insults, violence with violence.
> 
> But choking someone out? This sounds ridiculous to me. I know there are some great wrestlers or jiu jitsu artists out there, but how would you go about getting someones back without putting yourself in considerable danger? I have a serious lack of respect for BJJ, because the only two guys I know that practice would/have never be/been able to submit me even when we roll. It seems to me like it would just be easier and safer to use lateral movement and catch him with a straight or a hook. And I personally think it would be safer to stay on your feet in case any of his friends decide I got lucky with a punch, and people are more likely to jump in if it goes to the ground and if your choking their buddy out they most definitely will stomp you while your down.


Clearly your friends suck at BJJ and don't understand how to apply it in a streetfight. There's a reason why the rear naked choke is so common in MMA. When applied properly it takes 20-30 seconds to choke someone unconsciously. I've found that if you get the armdrag or duck under a punch quick enough, it takes a minute for his friends to figure out whats going on, and as soon as he's out, they generally care more about him than about fighting (not always true, but most of the time.

Resorting to traditional BJJ is a waste of time (literally, you need to be much faster in a streetfight), and I'd never use an armbar on a drunk guy (just being a jackass isn't an excuse to send him into surgery). The RNC is quick and, like I said, the onset makes it very, very effective, especially if you have a good understanding of the squeeze.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

MLS said:


> If the guy leg presses 900 lbs, no ******* way will I fight him.


For sure. If I can't see a neck, how am I supposed to choke a b*tch?



Str8Edge said:


> 1:Yes
> 2:I'm in the 10th grade, and no.
> 3:No. I'm not the Hulk,I just have strong legs. My arms aren't all that strong. I try to kick when I'm in fights, yes, but I'm not gonna lay down and leg press them to space. Your being immature and a douchebag.


Since this is where it all started, I'm going to try and be nice about it.

Clearly you have issues taking a joke, and no one is going to go out of their way to defend you when you say ridiculous sh*t like this.

Either take it like a man, act classy and have a sense of humor about it, or go somewhere else.

When I was a little older than you, I joined this message board. It was smaller back then, but one of the first things you learn with is how to be a grown up, speak with authority and stop taking everything so f*cking seriously.



Str8Edge said:


> ^Nah, it's my friends "backyard" league.


This actually pisses me off.

As an amateur (you can see my record in my profile) I've had to deal with this crap all of the time. Guys think they can fight in a backyard so they have real skills and real promise in the sport.

I have a friend who does this backyard crap, and he invited me to come and watch. It's a joke. As someone who spent a lot of time training real young fighters (and all of my students have the dignity and humility to save it for the ring, making them even more disciplined then I am) it pisses me off to see someone claim a record for "backyard fights."

I don't put streetfights on my record for the same reason I don't put sparring sessions on my record: because the opponents are a waste of time.

I don't give a rats ass about what you look like or what grade you're in, but if you call yourself a fighter, go train at a gym and fight in a ring, otherwise you're just a joke, just Kimbo Slice without the muscle mass and the beard (and bling, but that's easily fixed).

Everyone has a different philosophy about streetfighting. I'm not afraid to acknowledge that some of the guys on this board have a little more experience with it then I do (especially the guys who have had to stare down jailtime over it), and I show respect to those guys.

I don't respect punks, whatever age. I just don't.

There's a kid I work with (and I only tell this story because it shows that I don't care about age) who's 13, but is physically bigger and stronger than I am. He plays football, Irish football, does jiu-jitsu with me and boxes (I still beat him, but only by virtue of technique and experience). At 13 he's the fifth strongest guy on the mat, in the adult classes, as a white belt, and this is a gym that puts out 10-12 U.S. Open Champions every year (and 3 mundial champions).

Kids can be amazing sources for MMA, they can be great athletes.

You're not on the same level as Oisin (or the Big Red Submission Machine from 10th Planet, who's looking to be the next Marcelo Garcia). Go find a gym and train, and stop treating a backyard like it means something.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ironman that was a great post.

I figured I'd let you know that all of this started with this thread.

http://www.mmaforum.com/strength-power-training/47579-how-much-can-you-leg-press.html


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't like streetfighting, but I will defend myself or a loved one IF THEY ARE IN PHYSICAL DANGER.

Trash talk is not a reason to fight. If someone keeps groping or hitting on your girl or female friend, leave or call the police.

The bottom line is that if I feel that I have to "fight". I'm not going too... I'm going to do my best to kill a motherf##ker because I feel threatened. And for the record, I'm down with stomps and soccer kicks. If you don't like that kind of stuff, don't fight me. :laugh:

So no, I'm not going to get into a fight to settle a verbal dispute. I think it's retarded and violence outside of sport solves nothing.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Never have, prolly never will. Result: I don't know how I'd react.

Btw this thread is VERY entertaining, keep up the good work. If things get boring, let's get some of the members of sherdog and youtube's message boards over here and really get it ON!!!


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

RushFan said:


> Then what happens? You choke him out until he discovers an appreciation of your BJJ skill, shakes your hand and buys you a beer?
> People here talk about street fighting like they are Mel Gibson in Lethal Weapon.
> 
> 
> ...


You're picking the wrong member of this forum to discredit. Choking somebody out is probably the best ending for any street fight, as it keeps people out of the hospital and alive. You relating that to a movie only proves your inexperience and lack of knowledge of fighting.



Str8Edge said:


> I thought this was a "friendly community"? What happened to that? I've had junk talked to me the whole time I've been here. Hardly any positive comments. It's alright, be immature douchebags, I'll just grow up to be 10 times the adult you are.


I've had more productive things come out of my ass after a night of Mexican food than what has come out of your mouth in this thread. If you would stop bullshitting us, speak the truth, and put a little maturity into your posts, you might have a better reaction from the rest of this forums members.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Str8Edge said:


> I thought this was a "friendly community"? What happened to that? I've had junk talked to me the whole time I've been here. Hardly any positive comments. It's alright, be immature douchebags, I'll just grow up to be 10 times the adult you are.


We're all just a bit upset that you can kick our asses in kickball. This is also a "MMA community" and although your posts are invaluable, I have not seen one thing about that in any of them.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

MJB23 said:


> Ironman that was a great post.
> 
> I figured I'd let you know that all of this started with this thread.
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/strength-power-training/47579-how-much-can-you-leg-press.html


Wow, that's incredibly stupid. Good to know where this started, though.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

XitUp said:


> Hmmm.


It's revenge for soemthign he actually did and I'm not using 4 other people to help. STFU

























/sarcasm, I realize how stupid the post was i just get really pissed when I htink about the incident. Kid's still a ******* *****


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

Str8Edge said:


> Are you the type that if someone says something about your girl you start swinging, or do you try to avoid street fights? I personally WILL NOT fight on the street unless someone swings at me or someone I love. I will NEVER go first. So, what do you guys think about street fighting?


lol at 14 you should fight at every chance you get if you like to fight..

at 21 and a trained fighter (and police fighting instructor) i dont really have the option unless they throw the first punch, cuz my ass would be in jail


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

IronMan said:


> For sure. If I can't see a neck, how am I supposed to choke a b*tch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man, this is the best post I've seen. I really appreciate the advice, and I'll try to follow it. I'll have to look for somewhere around here I can train. Really, though. I appreciate it. Thanks man.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

ironman that was a kick ass post and i agree completely


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Getting someones back who doesn't know how to wrestle and is probably drunk is very, very easy, and choking someone is safer than punching someone.
> 
> 
> Ironman adressed all that other stuff you were talking about, what with the no-hooks and all that.


yea you and ironman are probably right. it just goes against everything im used to doing in a fight. getting that close without throwing a punch or combination just seems like a huge risk. but i box and kickbox, so thats what im used to. not to mention my own self defense if it goes to the ground is simply go for the eyes, throat or genitals. especially if the guy is drunk, using range just seems so safe and comfortable compared to getting close to the guy and dropping to the hard ground etc



IronMan said:


> Clearly your friends suck at BJJ and don't understand how to apply it in a streetfight. There's a reason why the rear naked choke is so common in MMA. When applied properly it takes 20-30 seconds to choke someone unconsciously. I've found that if you get the armdrag or duck under a punch quick enough, it takes a minute for his friends to figure out whats going on, and as soon as he's out, they generally care more about him than about fighting (not always true, but most of the time.
> 
> Resorting to traditional BJJ is a waste of time (literally, you need to be much faster in a streetfight), and I'd never use an armbar on a drunk guy (just being a jackass isn't an excuse to send him into surgery). The RNC is quick and, like I said, the onset makes it very, very effective, especially if you have a good understanding of the squeeze.




most definitely my friends suck at bjj. in fact thats why i dont go to their gym, well that and i dont like being on other guys (homophobic tendencies)and that herpes shit etc. i didnt mean to sound like i cant be subbed or havent been, one of the trainers where my friends go rolled with me the first time i went for the (trial week) they offer every so often and I got decimated. but the fastest he ever made me tap was still around 30-45seconds he went straight for my right leg he got it up off the ground tripped/or kicked my left leg and went straight into an arm bar right after hitting the ground. if i could do sick things like that and that fast in a street fight it might be viable. but that was without any strikes. 

my whole point is that if I were fighting a mirror of myself who was as good at bjj as i am at kickboxing, the bjj me would lose in a street fight. 

would the bjj guy with mediocre striking you'd find on the street beat the kickboxer with mediocre bjj? assuming they were the same everything physically.

hey just read up on the rest of ur posts in the thread.. just want to say you would kick my ass in a fight, likely by submission xD


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Str8Edge said:


> Are you the type that if someone says something about your girl you start swinging, or do you try to avoid street fights? I personally WILL NOT fight on the street unless someone swings at me or someone I love. I will NEVER go first. So, what do you guys think about street fighting?


u will not fight? or you CANT fight?

are you just a douche thats taken the form of a human body?:confused02:


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

i swear I must be the only guy on here that has never, ever been in any sort of "fight" - in or out of a ring.

I'm a fan of MMA and have been for many years. I adore the sport, and I respect all those who have the skills and discipline to train in it. But me? Im killing myself trying to finish my medicine degree, and no matter how much time i put in i always seem to be struggling. Even if i had the time it would be irrelevant; I'm 5'11" and 140 pounds, and the kid in the previously posted workout video would almost definately be fitter than me.

I always assumed that i could be a dedicated fan of the sport even if i didnt practice it, or am i mistaken? I know most bjj technique as well as i can in theory, and love all aspects of fights, but have never and probably will never punch someone in the face. Is this frowned upon in this forum?


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> u will not fight? or you CANT fight?
> 
> are you just a douche thats taken the form of a human body?:confused02:


Ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh snaaaaaaaap!


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

MooJuice said:


> i swear I must be the only guy on here that has never, ever been in any sort of "fight" - in or out of a ring.
> 
> I'm a fan of MMA and have been for many years. I adore the sport, and I respect all those who have the skills and discipline to train in it. But me? Im killing myself trying to finish my medicine degree, and no matter how much time i put in i always seem to be struggling. Even if i had the time it would be irrelevant; I'm 5'11" and 140 pounds, and the kid in the previously posted workout video would almost definately be fitter than me.
> 
> I always assumed that i could be a dedicated fan of the sport even if i didnt practice it, or am i mistaken? I know most bjj technique as well as i can in theory, and love all aspects of fights, but have never and probably will never punch someone in the face. Is this frowned upon in this forum?


Not at all.
There are plenty of people on this forum who don't train.

Hell, I watch porn and I've not been laid in months (although I have been working on some pretty demanding solo drills).


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

xeberus said:


> yea you and ironman are probably right. it just goes against everything im used to doing in a fight. getting that close without throwing a punch or combination just seems like a huge risk. but i box and kickbox, so thats what im used to. not to mention my own self defense if it goes to the ground is simply go for the eyes, throat or genitals. especially if the guy is drunk, using range just seems so safe and comfortable compared to getting close to the guy and dropping to the hard ground etc


As a boxer and a kickboxer, it would be incredibly stupid of you to start doing jiu-jitsu in a street fight.

In terms of standing at range, if you can punch him in the face, he can punch you in the face, and I'm not a particularly big fan of that on the street.

Grappling self defense is all well and good, but I've been to plenty of "self defense" seminars and realized that the principle attack (that being the RNC) that I use on the street is almost never talked about, and if it is, the instructors neglect to mention how quickly you can sink it in.




> most definitely my friends suck at bjj. in fact thats why i dont go to their gym, well that and i dont like being on other guys (homophobic tendencies)and that herpes shit etc. i didnt mean to sound like i cant be subbed or havent been, one of the trainers where my friends go rolled with me the first time i went for the (trial week) they offer every so often and I got decimated. but the fastest he ever made me tap was still around 30-45seconds he went straight for my right leg he got it up off the ground tripped/or kicked my left leg and went straight into an arm bar right after hitting the ground. if i could do sick things like that and that fast in a street fight it might be viable. but that was without any strikes.


Again, I would never waste my time with a single or double leg takedown, or any sort of leg trip. It's a great way to get popped in the nose.

Much safer and much smarter to be behind your opponent, hence the armdrag to RNC.

But it's all about preference.



> my whole point is that if I were fighting a mirror of myself who was as good at bjj as i am at kickboxing, the bjj me would lose in a street fight.
> 
> would the bjj guy with mediocre striking you'd find on the street beat the kickboxer with mediocre bjj? assuming they were the same everything physically.


There are more variables then that. Is the BJJ you as good as good as a Gracie? If so then yes, that fight would hit the ground and someone would take a nap.

The reality of the streetfight is that any sort of groin strike or super ultimate power kick isn't going to help if you're stuck in a darse or a guillotine or an RNC or an armtriangle (and I've put guys out in an arm triangle as quickly as 5 or 10 seconds). You're going to be worried about getting that choke off, and if you can't you're going to go to sleep.

If I take a punch to the ribs, so what? The other guy is sleeping, and I can walk away. There's not gonna be a lawsuit because he has a concussion, it's just done with.



> hey just read up on the rest of ur posts in the thread.. just want to say you would kick my ass in a fight, likely by submission xD


Yeah, maybe. That's not that important, though. There are plenty of guys I would kick the crap out of on the street (like the 14 year old on this thread), but if you can put a guy out by only damaging his ego, that's control.



MooJuice said:


> I always assumed that i could be a dedicated fan of the sport even if i didnt practice it, or am i mistaken? I know most bjj technique as well as i can in theory, and love all aspects of fights, but have never and probably will never punch someone in the face. Is this frowned upon in this forum?


Not at all. There are plenty of hardcore fight fans that don't fight. The two usually go together, but there's nothing necessary about it.


----------



## norfolkgracie1 (Dec 15, 2008)

what is the deal with all the kids and the street fighting? do something constructive. get a job.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

norfolkgracie1 said:


> what is the deal with all the kids and the street fighting? do something constructive. get a job.


Yeah and the Nintendos and pogo sticks. Damn kids.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

norfolkgracie1 said:


> what is the deal with all the kids and the street fighting? do something constructive. get a job.


"I'm POd! I wanna fight! The world sucks! I can leg press your face!"


(imagine that in an incredibly whiny voice)


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

If I ever do get in another fight IDK what i'd do in it. My instincts tell my to either stomp on their kneeand hit em in the face or try and choke them out but I'm doubting it'd work out like I plan haha. Probably just go for the takedown/choke since I'm better at that and mos tpeople dont know wtf BJJ is still


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I totally get what IronMan said. If I ever got into a one on one fight, I'd rather do something grapply than punch him in the face (that could EASILY be made out to be manhandling where I live). Two on one? I'd probably run (if I wasn't cornered, drunk or immensly pissed off), most likely. I'm no badass, but man enough to admit it :thumb02:

Also: If you kikc a person lying down chances are pretty big he'll get serious brain damage and no matter wh were the agressor: You'll get time in jail for that sh!t (again, my reference is where I live, not where you live). Also, If he catches something permanent, I wouldn't want that on mu conscious.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Phhh hell ya whats better then gettin in a friday night scrap?? Especially when 2 groups are ******* with eachother. As soon as somone hits mme or one of my freinds shit hits the fan.

I respect people who dont like fighting though I just enjoy it is all, well most of the time..


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Phhh hell ya whats better then gettin in a friday night scrap??


Getting drunk with friends, ice skating, going on a water slide...just about anything, I'd say. Well, unless you had the _Zacdog1_ on your team, then there would be no fighting, just a bunch of laughing.


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Getting drunk with friends, ice skating, going on a water slide...just about anything, I'd say. Well, unless you had the _Zacdog1_ on your team, then there would be no fighting, just a bunch of laughing.


Oh fiddle stix I know you did not just go there. You're right, though. I would just get on my back and set my feet on their stomach and push. All organs would instantly be shut down.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Str8Edge said:


> Oh fiddle stix I know you did not just go there. You're right, though. I would just get on my back and set my feet on their stomach and push. All organs would instantly be shut down.


shut down? with your leg power there organs would explode


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

^You know, you're right. Thanks for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

You're making this much more awkward str8edge.


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

^Hmm? How?


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Quit wasting our time with posts that don't include your video. You've become the joke of this forum, buck up prove what you said you would.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh man Zacattack is the shit.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Str8Edge said:


> Oh fiddle stix I know you did not just go there. You're right, though. I would just get on my back and set my feet on their stomach and push. All organs would instantly be shut down.


And so I will toss a kneebar on and take you leg home to hang it in my trophy case. Or eat it. Don't some native tribes think that eating the flesh of something will grant you its strength?

With those powerful legs I will be unstoppable.

Seriously, this thread is getting ridiculous. As a moderator, I almost feel obliged to say something, but since no one is getting upset, it's whatever.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

IronMan you make the HoF yet?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> IronMan you make the HoF yet?


Not that I'm aware of, and I think they'd have the decency to tell me.

I appreciate the support, though. Keep up the voting, those of you that are doing it.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

My mom won't let me street fight.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> My mom won't let me street fight.


 fight your mom?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

no prob man. One of the few who deserve it dude. Every post you make is gold


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Not that I'm aware of, and I think they'd have the decency to tell me.
> 
> I appreciate the support, though. Keep up the voting, those of you that are doing it.


There is no voting, and frankly, you're no where near HOF contention.

Should have sucked up to me when you had the chance, pal.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

plazzman said:


> There is no voting, and frankly, you're no where near HOF contention.
> 
> Should have sucked up to me when you had the chance, pal.


Oh, is that how this thing works.

Sounds like the UFC HOF with all of this sucking up to the boss. And why would I ever want to get in there?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Oh, is that how this thing works.
> 
> Sounds like the UFC HOF with all of this sucking up to the boss. And why would I ever want to get in there?


MMAF HOF comes with alot of E-p00n and +rep. Don't tell me you wouldn't shamelessly sell your dignity to be inducted.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

plazzman said:


> MMAF HOF comes with alot of E-p00n and +rep. Don't tell me you wouldn't shamelessly sell your dignity to be inducted.


Oooh, E-p00n. I could use some of that.

+rep I'm doing OK on, but I'll do anything for p*ssy.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Is the leg press vid out yet?


----------

